
New method to rapidly deploy newly discovered bacterial CRISPR (Merck/May 2017) - wuschel
https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms14958
======
wuschel
Any thoughts? Found it through an announcement at Sigma-Aldritch [1]. As a
side comment, Merck went on quite a aquisiation rampage recently.

    
    
      [1] http://www.merckmillipore.com/DE/de/20170512_225124?ReferrerURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sigmaaldrich.com%2Funited-kingdom.html

